# Layout Blind Heaters



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Has anyone here used a gerbings outdoors blind heater?
How well do they perform?
pros & cons would be great. 8)


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

I HEAR THEY GO THROUGH THE AA LIKE CRAZY. THERE FOR SALLY'S ANYWAY!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

For one they don't use aa batteries it's a rechargeable system
for two we will see who's the Sally when i'm nice and toasty in my blind while you ate 3 feet away in yours with your teeth chattering like a little Sally 
I know for a fact that the ground gets pretty cold on the back side just after a few hours laying there even with my top of the line lay out blind 
I am 100% sure come next year you snowduster will be a Sally too


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

YEA BLUE THIS MAY BE TRUE JUST BRING MY CARPET PAD AND NECK WARMER AND I'LL HOPE FOR THE BEST! :thumb: YOU KNOW IF I MADE THE FAT SNAPS LIKE YOU I WOULD HAVE ONE TOO! :beer: BUT FOR NOW I WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL YOU HAVE TO PEE AND DO THE OLE BLIND SWITCH! HA! HA!


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

i never used a gerbers but i have put a 4" sunflower heater by my feet and the heat just rolls across my whole body and out the hole in the blind by my face. I use a 1lb propane bottle. Works wonderful for late season cans, never thought to bring it springtime, thanks!!! By the way i probably wouldn't use sun flower heater in a avery or any other blind than a goose view out of grand rapids, mn . in my blind the outer shell stays 6-8 inches away from my body so there is room to put a small heater inside. far enouph away so there is no risk of from fire.


----------



## Geesekiller (Jan 10, 2009)

I have one and it's great! After you set your decoys for a hour or two and your back is in pain turn that blind heat on and all the pain goes away! If you have the heater on high the battery last for about two hours. It nice for those cold days you get a little cold turn it on for a bit.


----------

